# Equilfill/AutoTie Vermeer Bale Monitor



## dgfarms (Jul 2, 2013)

We just purchased an 605 Super J Vermeer Baler in excellent condition, it has a Equilfill/Autotie monitor, which was broken. I took it to dealer today to have repaired and was loaned a monitor until they could repair it. we have no book on the monitor. We set on Auto Tie and it does trip and tie but it only puts 3 raps of twine on before completing the cycle. We have tried programming it to 12 raps in center and 1o on ends, but it still repeats the 3 wraps and cuts the twine.

Any help would be appreciated. We always used Deere balers before, but broke down and I found this baler seemed the quickest way to get back in the field, so we bought it.

also, could some one tell us what the "Learn" is and how we use it?

Thanks


----------



## MFMan (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey!,

Contact Vermeer Customer Service at [email protected] and provide them with the Serial number of your used machine and your new owner info and request an owners manual and exploded parts book.

They will mail a brand new manual to you as part of their normal customer service....no charge.
I know this because they/she just did so for me when I contacted them as a new owner. Apparently its normal company policy.

Now, I wasn't in a hurry for "how to" info. I didn't ask for instructions over the phone, but you might ask Ms Stuit for a contact person while you are in her email. She responded promptly to my email inquiry.

Good luck.


----------



## Welt Ranch (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah just go to their website and you can put in your info and they will send you manuals for free. I have the same monitor but I have never had that problem before. The learn function lets you "teach" your baler your own wrap sequence. I have never done it before but i think you just go to it and move the twine arms using manual extend and retract and the monitor will learn how you moved them. Might give it a shot and see what it does.


----------



## sdcowboy (Jul 17, 2017)

According to my book you have to do the full sequence of the programming. If you stopped after setting the amount of wraps it may not have saved your info.


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

The monitor may not be sensing the end wrap switch. I am not sure where it is located on a super J but it should be near the twine tie indicator. Do you get any error codes?

I agree with sdcowboy; make sure you go through the entire cycle. Don't just change it and let it time out. I think it only writes the new settings at the end of the cycle. When you come back around the second time, have the new settings stuck?

weltranch is correct about the function of "learn". I recommend skipping the learn function. My customers generally don't find it that useful.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Your info may still help someone else but the OP posed this question in 2013 and hasn't been back on the page since a week after posting. I'm guessing it's solved or the baler is gone by now.


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

thanks 8350! shows how close I was paying attention to the dates!


----------

